# Police Chief Steven Fleming



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Chief*

*Steven Fleming*

Gainesville Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, November 1, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 10/25/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Chief Steven Fleming succumbed to injuries sustained one week earlier when he fell form a ladder at the police department's evidence building on October 25th, 2013.

He was transported to a local hospital, where he remained until succumbing to the injuries on November 1st, 2013.

Chief Fleming had served with the Gainesville Police Department for 22 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Active Chief Kevin Phillips
Gainesville Police Department
201 Santa Fe Street
Gainesville, TX 76240

Phone: (940) 668-7777

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21863-police-chief-steven-fleming#ixzz2jVk5unlT


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

R.I.P. Chief Fleming Gainesville Police Department Texas


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Chief Fleming


----------

